
Chinese CPUs Now Work on Domestically-Produced Operating System - ItsTotallyOn
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/chinese-cpus-now-work-on-domestically-produced-operating-system
======
pinewurst
Big deal - x86-64s running Linux regardless of what CPUs and OS are named.
Both are sort-of continuations of VIA's Centaur stuff (and I'd be surprised if
they weren't still involved at some level).

~~~
coldtea
Well, making x86-64s at 16nm is kind of a big deal. Very few places in the
world can make those...

~~~
pinewurst
That's true which is why
([https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/zhaoxin/kaixian](https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/zhaoxin/kaixian))
they're apparently being fabbed by TSMC. :)

